# Can one export (copy)LR keywords to Adobe Bridge?



## coachejp (Oct 28, 2018)

Jim, can one export OR COPY keywords from LR to Bridge ?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 28, 2018)

Use ‘Metadata - Save Metadata to File’.


----------



## coachejp (Oct 30, 2018)

Johan,
Bridge File for keywords is where?


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Oct 30, 2018)

Bridge reads the keywords in the individual image file. Johan's suggestion will cause Lightroom to write the keywords (and other metadata) into the image file for Bridge to find.


----------



## johnbeardy (Oct 30, 2018)

While Bridge does read the keywords from the photos in its grid view, its Keywords panel can also display a  list which includes other keywords (in similar form to LR's Keyword List). But this isn't interchangeable with LR - Bridge imports/exports a list of keywords but in XML format, not the text file format of LR's Metadata > Export Keywords.


----------



## PhilBurton (Oct 31, 2018)

coachejp said:


> Johan,
> Bridge File for keywords is where?


If you are adding keywords for a RAW file, then LR will probably create an XMP file.


----------

